# Schoolbus on a 5 &10 special



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Fished perdido key in front of the condo yesterday morning. Had 2 set ups, one with my new surf combo (penn battle 6000 and 10 ft penn prevail surf rod) set up with a carolina rig with the aim of finding a bull red on the other side of the sand bar. 2nd set up is for my 7yr old, a 5&10 special shakespere alpha with a pompano rig, this side of the sand bar so he can catch anything thats feeding this side of the sand bar and hoping for the odd pompano. Both set ups had fresh shrimp on them. We finally get set up and have barely sat down when the 5&10 special leaps out of the rod holder and makes a bee line for the water. I manage to grab the rod just before the reel disappears below the surf. When i get it back i set it in the rod holder so my son can reel in whats on his rod. A couple turns of the reel he says "Dad, this ones to big for me can you bring it in?" Sure thing. I start reeling and immediately feel a school bus on the end of the line. After a few minutes the reels gears decide that they are ready for retirement so 60% of them throw in the towel. At this point the reel will only catch on a very small portion on each turn. So i start praying and saying please dont quit on me now reel. After a further 10 mins we land what turned out to be a 39 inch bull- my first in the surf. I was unable to weigh it but managed to measure the length by putting him next to one of my twins. He was every inch as long as they are tall. I then measured them when we got upstairs after spending all day on the beach. I guestimate he was in the 25-30lb range. As he did not weigh as much as my boys and they are 35lbs. Either way it was a hell of a fish and a great way to start our spring break. He was safely released to swim another day. I have been amped about this fish since we landed him. My PB in the surf by a country mile even though he was technically on my sons rod.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

While I am debating "who's" fish it is and who "assisted." Ehem. Nice fish. I bet those boys talk about that one for a long time. Good job Dad. And good job spending time fishing with the boys.:thumbup:

Now. Listen here. You get right down to BassPro and get those boys that 10' surf fishing $99.00 special.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bet them kids had a great night sleep after all that excitement!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good one. The boys will remember that for a while.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at all them big ole smiles.


----------



## bbwfisher82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice fish


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Looks like an old fish, by the color of it. Heck of a catch


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Very VERY WELL DONE!


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the way your boy on the left is looking at you like you're a superhero.  That's what it's all about. Nice work!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Must have been a great day to be on the water,....yesterday! 1st cobia etc etc.


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was a great day. My eldest tells everyone who walks by about the redfish as big as his brothers. Nothing beats QT with family.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Those Shakespear Alpha combos used to be pretty good- for the price. I used to carry one with me everywhere I went (a while back). Caught a bunch of fish- mostly surf fishing. Worked pretty good for a cheap Wal mart combo. The romp thru the sand and dunk in the surf probably didn't help yours... Lol. 
Anyway- forget Bass Pro! Go see Chris V up at Sams Stop and Shop.... I'm sure he could put you on a couple inexpensive combos for the boys that would last a little while. And their Spring Sale is this weekend (starting Friday!). Stop at Bass Pro on the way home to "window shop" and let the boys see fish in the big aquariums- do your buying here.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great story and excellent photos. Those boys will never forget that event.


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice fish Dad. Your boys will remember that day forever!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Great story and memories made. Nice Job!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Schweet! Them boys will remember that fish for a long time, for a lifetime with those pics. Major Dad points accumulated there.

Now go out & buy those boy some quality gear of their own.
Great excuse to buy yourself more gear. 
Check out the Penn Pursuit or Fierce combos, or stick with the Battles, they rock.


----------

